# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  What Can I Do To Overcome Apathetic Depression?

## rosiefrancesca

Hi all,

For the past 6 months or so, I've been feeling very empty and worthless. I have significantly lost interest in my work, friends, hobbies and pursuing new things like relationships, personal development, etc. I still do all of these things because I have to, but if it were to all be taken away from me and I just sat in a room staring at 4 blank walls, I don't think I would really feel all too different. I guess I am incredibly apathetic towards everything. Some days are certainly better than others and I don't think I have it "as bad" as other people who suffer from severe depression and genuinely feel as though they simply CAN'T do any of the above. I can do it, I just don't care all that much for it.

I am moving to Canada (from United Kingdom) on Tuesday and I am so apathetic towards it. It hurts because this time last year it was all I could talk about to anyone. 

This isn't to be confused with boredom. The feelings of disassociation from everything and everyone I once enjoyed aren't the product of boredom - I don't dislike these things, I just feel nothing towards them anymore.

From my own research, I've concluded that this is the product of a particular type of depression. Which is okay - I know people get through this illness as you would any other. But I would just like to know if anyone else out there has experienced this and what kind of things you've tried in order to return to your former self. Perhaps instilling a routine? A project or challenge? Anything. I am so sick of feeling like this and worried it may bleed into something worse.

Thank you so much for taking the time to read this.

Kindest,
Rosie

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. If it affects you then it is important. 

The first place to go would be your GP but moving makes that difficult. Maybe when you're settled you could consider that?

I would sometimes force myself to do things but I found it made me even more exhausted. You may find that when you're settled things will improve a little, I hope so anyway. In the meantime, try and be kind to you.

I hope the move goes well.

----------



----------


## Suzi

That's a long move - for work or pleasure? I love the look and sound of Canada! 

Rosie, have you ever spoken to a Dr about how you are feeling?

----------


## magie06

Hi and welcome. I have a nephew married and settled in Canada. He moved from Ireland about 3 years ago, fell in love, first with Canada and then with his wife and decided to stay!! 
IMO any illness changes who you are, your outlook and what you want from life. I am a very different person to the one I was pre diagnosis. That's not to say that you won't enjoy things that you have before. It takes time, it takes practice and above all it takes patience. Some days I can do anything, other days I can't. I've learned not to beat myself up on the days I can't do anything because I know my body and mind need a day off to recharge and recover. 
Like the others have said, it may be worth chatting to a doctor about how you are feeling. If you aren't up to saying things aloud (I'm like that), then just print what you've written here. The doctor won't mind. Good luck tomorrow with saying your goodbyes and safe journey on Tuesday.

----------

Suzi (02-09-19)

----------

